
File Format Posters - dcschelt
https://github.com/corkami/pics/tree/master/binary
======
digikata
Reminds me of the MPEG-2 transport stream poster:
[http://in.tek.com/poster/mpeg-poster-dvb](http://in.tek.com/poster/mpeg-
poster-dvb)

If he runs out of file formats, he could move on to protocols...

------
barsonme
_edit_ : I just noticed the author has a link to order prints from him/her,
that's definitely the more polite option:
[http://www.redbubble.com/people/ange4771](http://www.redbubble.com/people/ange4771)

It also seems to be less expensive than options like Office Depot, too.

Does anybody have any suggestions on how to get these printed as full-sized
posters?

~~~
semiquaver
From the readme in the parent directory:
[http://prints.corkami.com/](http://prints.corkami.com/)

~~~
barsonme
Funny enough, I edited my comment at just about the same time you posted this
comment :-)

------
woliveirajr
>
> [https://github.com/corkami/pics/blob/master/binary/CryptoMod...](https://github.com/corkami/pics/blob/master/binary/CryptoModes.png)

This one is great. Nothing as using crypto wrong so that it becomes useless.

------
jwcrux
I'm a big fan of these posters! I even made something similar to show the
format of the Tor consensus [0]

[0] [http://jordan-
wright.com/blog/images/blog/how_tor_works/cons...](http://jordan-
wright.com/blog/images/blog/how_tor_works/consensus.png)

~~~
Tempest1981
Nice! What tool, and technique, did you use to create this?

------
chillingeffect
back before 2000, it really was important to know file formats. we didn't use
libraries. we looked up the formats in books and implemented fresh code every
time. I prided myself on having memorized most of the .wav header, enough that
i didn't need a reference. Then, I learned .fig. Then, I worked on
understanding .jpg.

Nowadays, with widespread APIs, the file formats' significance is almost
irrelevant! In theory, _only a single person in the world_ needs to know any
file format. Everyone else can use a library they've written.

my how the world changes :)

~~~
nradov
If only that were true. Yet as far as I can determine there is no available
Java library which allows for full reading _and writing_ of the JPEG/EXIF file
format. There are a number of Java libraries which allow for reading and
encoding JPEG image data but none of them offer complete support for the
metadata.

The JPEG/EXIF format itself is a mess, just a completely horrible design. It's
one of those old-school file formats like MS Word .doc which isn't so much of
a "format" as modern programmers commonly understand the term but more like a
straight dump of memory chunks into a file. That's not so bad if you're
programming in C but surprisingly difficult in higher-level safe languages
like Java.

~~~
alexott
For metadata, did you check Tika?

~~~
nradov
I tried that but it's pretty buggy. Writing some metadata just fails silently
with no indication of what went wrong.

------
jug
What! I always thought .SWF was for "ShockWave Flash", not Small Web Format.
Ha, a bit late to learn though.

~~~
glitch
In all reality, it was originally named after Shockwave Flash, but the
extension meaning was retcon'd to Small Web Format to avoid confusion with
Shockwave.

------
NuSkooler
This is excellent, thanks a lot for sharing!

------
westmeal
Thank you so much. I need to write a program that creates png files from
arbitrary data so this will certainly come in handy!

------
dluan
It would be awesome to have a file poster of itself. For when one day we run
out of electricity and hand-translate bits.

------
rinon
We have two of these prints up in our office. I highly recommend them, even if
just as decoration.

------
40acres
Great stuff but the font is comical.

~~~
npgatech
Does anyone know what font is used in the main code in the following image?

[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/corkami/pics/master/binary...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/corkami/pics/master/binary/CLASS.png)

------
oever
Awesome! Where can I buy the book?

------
ardivekar
> gif.png

This made me chuckle.

------
anjc
Very cool

------
billdybas
Wow! These are pretty cool.

